# Where can I get "sandtrap buttons"?



## Bernadine (8 May 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am looking for 'sandtrap' buttons. They are the buttons found on the bottom cuff of your combat pants. I need sand or beige colored ones.  
These are the buttons that are used for 'survivor bracelets'.

Can anyone help?  Do you know where I can buy them? I have tried at the base...they have tons of buttons, just not sandtrap ones. I have tried at the local army supply store as well.

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you!
~Bernadine~


----------



## Lerch (8 May 2012)

...last time I looked they were just the small Canadian-style buttons?

Most surplus stores have some laying around in a bucket.


----------



## Bernadine (8 May 2012)

Yes, I thought so too.  Our local army supply store does not have loose buttons.


----------



## Jimmy_D (8 May 2012)

This is the best one to have it posted in. 

Also a must read for new users.

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2012)

Bernadine said:
			
		

> [
> These are the buttons that are used for 'survivor bracelets'.



Used for what ?


----------



## Bernadine (8 May 2012)

To make survivor bracelets. I was given one in Afghanistan.  My button is green, but I am looking for sand colored ones.


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2012)

Bernadine said:
			
		

> To make survivor bracelets.



Yes, i managed to read those words the first time.

WTF is a "survivor bracelet" ?


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Used for what ?


Could mean one of these (a trendy way to carry para cord) ....





.... although I've never seen one with buttons - I stand to be educated, though.


----------



## Bernadine (8 May 2012)

Yes, thats correct.
I like the closure on the bracelet you have posted. All bracelets made while I was away were made with buttons from the bottom cuff of combat pants.
I never made any, but was given one.


----------



## bick (8 May 2012)

Small Fastex buckle works really well.


----------



## chrisf (14 May 2012)

The british "Soldier 95" combats introduced the same buttons to the British combat unifom, if that helps.


----------

